# SHENZHEN | Satellite Communication Operations Building | 230m | 48 fl | U/C



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Not sure if this was posted but here it is, by 摩天圳

In front of the Jinlitong Financial Center and beside the Shenzhen Rural Commercial Bank Headquarters.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-04-11 by 摩天圳










2020-04-21 by 摩天圳


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 26









深圳宝中·新城风貌 by VotMaf on 500px


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

is there a thread about that building with a diagrid?


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

couldn't find a thread for it, and apparently it's completed.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> is there a thread about that building with a diagrid?


 That is the Shenzhen Rural Commercial Bank HQ. I don't think there is a thread for this, it is only 150m tall. We are barely keeping up with Shenzhen's +200m.

Source


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-26 by 摩天圳


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

saiho said:


> it is only 150m tall. We are barely keeping up with Shenzhen's +200m.


We are still waiting for the first 150m tall buiding in my country. 

Few years back, we had a public NIMBY outcry for a 70m MONSTER... yeah... that was literally the word in the newspapers... 70m MONSTER.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-08 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-21 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-12-28 by 摩天圳










2021-01-02 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-21 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-03 by 摩天圳


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

interesting design, reminds me of London's Leedenhall Tower. Richard Rogers, maybe?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Older photo from January








宝安中心区-2 by 黄剑建筑摄影｜SENSER STUDIO on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *摩天圳








*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 30:*








城市晚霞 by 简读春秋 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 8:*








前海湾夜景 by 小小帅 on 500px.com


----------

